# Superdrol clones?



## JimDugba (Feb 6, 2008)

Trying to find a good superdrol clone...i've seen people post links to this one CEL M-Drol, 90 Caps any experiences with this or other clones?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 6, 2008)

JimDugba said:


> Trying to find a good superdrol clone...i've seen people post links to this one CEL M-Drol, 90 Caps any experiences with this or other clones?




it is cheaper here it is the same compound as Superdrol



CEL M-Drol - Superdrol clone, 90 caps, 10 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5>


----------



## jwalk127 (Feb 11, 2008)

m-drol is a good clone, bout to start a cycle now. there are several clones out there just look at whats in them and make a good choice.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

JimDugba said:


> Trying to find a good superdrol clone...i've seen people post links to this one CEL M-Drol, 90 Caps any experiences with this or other clones?



testadrol is the same thng only 5mg stronger....check it out.


----------



## Mags (Feb 12, 2008)

Some opinions on Testadrol:

Testadrol question - BodybuildingForYou - Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## BAARON (Mar 13, 2008)

I beleive the CEL M drol is the best also, I used the original anabolic X treme superdrol and the SNS methyl drol xt and they were amazing, but since they have been banned I have tried numerous clones and the one worked just like the old ones is CEL M-drol it is great!


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

Do either of these require a pct?


----------



## StxNas (Mar 13, 2008)

Most definitely!

SERM + Test Booster and depending on who you talk to, maybe an aromatase inhibitor.

A cort blocker won't be necessary, but would make for a nice addition.


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

Yikes... see this (imo) is why lots of us cautious and un-educated folks haven't tried anything past whey and creatine.  Seems like ive been lurking here for months now and after reading all the pct and things to take together and "don't take x without y unless you have a or b, but a c used with x and half a z dose will suffice....".  It's making my head spin.  

I don't mean to come off wrong, i certainly appreciate all the educated folks like yourself offering up the advice that could save live[r]s but is there anything like a chart or list of recommended cycles?  Like a few different typical (if there is such a thing in this realm) cycles for, say, mdrol or cel m?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## StxNas (Mar 13, 2008)

Tell us a few things about yourself and we'll point you in the right direction.

Lifting experience, goals, diet, age, weight/height, etc


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate to hijack the thread but here goes:

May 08 will mark one year for solid gym-attendance.  I started at about 156lbs and pressing 50lb dumbells.  I'm now up to 180lbs and between 90-110 (trying to figure out the fluctuation there) on the flat bench and more recently focusing on legs to catch them up.  

Goals are to look scary enough to scare sh!tless the little turds that come asking my daughter out when she gets old enough.  Strength and mass are the goals.  I have naturally high metabolism so i'm fairly slim and have, over the last several months, trained myself to eat many many times throughout the day.  Lots of tuna, chicken, steak hb eggs, fruits, yogurt and so on.

I'm all ears... and very very grateful for your help!!


----------



## StxNas (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot you a PM...we'll move forward from there or you can start you thread. Just make sure you send me the link if you start your own thread. I thought you had bumped an old thread, but realized somebody before you did...

...my apologies for going off topic.


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

i concur... sorry for the hijack.  question moved:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...s-beyond-whey-creatine-moved.html#post1754331


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2010)

Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2010)

iam not very good with ph but there not ph mdrol is a aas not a ph as is hdrol aas, beastrol is the exact same chemical structure as SD, its going fast but its still legal for now. but i have mdrol, hdrol, SD and going to get beastrol from orbitnutrition, and the one in princes thing is gtg to as i guess its milder than SD but it works i hear people love it too. but i looked at the formula to beastrol and superdrol its identical to a tee. so its no clone its SD just changed the name thats all.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> iam not very good with ph but there not ph mdrol is a aas not a ph as is hdrol aas, beastrol is the exact same chemical structure as SD, its going fast but its still legal for now. but i have mdrol, hdrol, SD and going to get beastrol from orbitnutrition, and the one in princes thing is gtg to as i guess its milder than SD but it works i hear people love it too. but i looked at the formula to beastrol and superdrol its identical to a tee. so its no clone its SD just changed the name thats all.


Yup it sure is


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 18, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Yup it sure is



And still potent as always.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> iam not very good with ph but there not ph mdrol is a aas not a ph as is hdrol aas, beastrol is the exact same chemical structure as SD, its going fast but its still legal for now. but i have mdrol, hdrol, SD and going to get beastrol from orbitnutrition, and the one in princes thing is gtg to as i guess its milder than SD but it works i hear people love it too. but i looked at the formula to beastrol and superdrol its identical to a tee. so its no clone its SD just changed the name thats all.


 

The Super-DMZ rx is top notch, unclem!!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

*OrbitNutrition your home for all your supplement needs.*

beastdrol my friend aka superdrol 90ct


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 18, 2010)

Stay away from CEL. Especially the Mdrol and Hdrol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2010)

Flathead said:


> The Super-DMZ rx is top notch, unclem!!



yes, and please note that Super-DMZ Rx is actually Superdrol Dymethazine, not only an anabolic steroid, but much more potent than Superdrol alone.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

Super dmz

Beastdrol

Superdrone-lv.

The only 3 I would use. as two are exact SD clones (and by that I mean the exact same thing)

And as prince stated the dmz is it with a kick


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

and as for M-dro lI would not use it and I would not tell anyone else to use it. Heard to much shitty reviews from it, plus its not an exact clone.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 19, 2010)

Prince said:


> yes, and please note that Super-DMZ Rx is actually Superdrol Dymethazine, not only an anabolic steroid, but much more potent than Superdrol alone.



Yes! With less potential sides as well.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> and as for M-dro lI would not use it and I would not tell anyone else to use it. Heard to much shitty reviews from it, plus its not an exact clone.


 

I've heard lots of people say that M-drol comes with a high level of Lethargy!


----------



## UnrealMachine (Oct 25, 2010)

i hear about lethargy more from mdrol than anything else. It's always a possibility when your natural test gets low though (use DHEA that should help).

as for clones, BEASTDROL gets my vote


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2010)

I ran Halotest 25 ending in July, ran it 75mg ED due to my weight. I am in the 20% bf area but was very impressed with this product. I have ran Superdrol in the past and have chose to try and drop the fat as we speak and have a order of Beastdrol on it's way! I can't wait to try it and am attempting to lose more fat for the next month to get the best results. I am interested in peoples oppinion on the best PCT's to run afterword though?


----------



## chocolatemilk (Oct 29, 2010)

Beastdrol is the only clone I will ever use... pure as tits... 

also 500 mg l-carnitine

can't go wrong with that

kept me lean as f*** on a big ass bulking diet I was schocked.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 29, 2010)

just so everyone is aware, methyldrostanolone, and methyldrostanolone-azine are two different steroids.

there is no methyldrostanolone (superdrol) in super-dmz. it is the compound dimethazine, which is two methyldrostanoloen molecules bonded with an azine bond. this bond is a nitrogen atom, which changes the steroid, completely.

when the compound is broken, you have the methyldrostanolone-azine floating through the blood stream.

dimethazine is less anabolic, and more androgenic than superdrol. it's also a good compound to stack with nor andro's or aromatziable compounds.


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 3, 2010)

true that^^ i didnt understand why it was being referred to as sd


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 3, 2010)

I used beastdrol-gained 13lbs..

Used m-drol and gained 2lbs..

You choose!


----------

